# Si vous aviez un voyage à conseiller..



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
Je vois souvent que beaucoup de mac users du forum ont voyagé dans de superbes pays..
Pour ma part j'ai quelques destinations en prévision, Inde, Bouthan, Islande.. 

Parmi tous les voyages que vous avez faits quel est celui qui vous a le plus marqué et que vous recommanderiez sans hésiter aux autres?  
Le mien reste à faire, car j'ai pas mal voyagé mais... je sais que je peux trouver mieux..


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

Indonésie et Equateur sont pour moi mes préférés...

L'indonésie pour ces multiples iles diverses et variées, sa végétation, ses fonds sous marin...
L'Equateur car c'est un des rares pays ou l'on peut monter à 5000 metres d'altitude en voiture, se baigner dans le Pacifique et découvrir la jungle amazonienne.


----------



## MaamuT (21 Décembre 2004)

Ben la Nouvelle Calédonie c'est pas mal, tellement d'ailleurs que j'en suis toujours pas revenu et que je compte bien y rester


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

je veux repartir au Japon  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

2 catégories de voyages me plaisent: paysages et grand espaces et rencontre d'autres cultures (parfois on a les 2 mais c'est plus rare: pas facile de rencontrer des gens dans le desert... encore que...)
 Donc dans la premiere: Namibie, Islande, Patagonie
 Dans la seconde: Vietnam, Madagascar et Turquie (qui a l'avantage d'etre moins loin et pas cher)


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 2 catégories de voyages me plaisent: paysages et grand espaces et rencontre d'autres cultures (parfois on a les 2 mais c'est plus rare: pas facile de rencontrer des gens dans le desert... encore que...)
> Donc dans la premiere: Namibie, Islande, Patagonie
> Dans la seconde: Vietnam, Madagascar et Turquie (qui a l'avantage d'etre moins loin et pas cher)



La Patagonie fait partie de mes rêves.... j'espere le réaliser avant que le pays ne soit defiguré par les touristes !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> La Patagonie fait partie de mes rêves.... j'espere le réaliser avant que le pays ne soit defiguré par les touristes !


 Y' a encore de la marge: c'est immense et on en est pas encore au tourisme de masse


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, jpmiss a refait son site.   :love: Sympa de passer nous voir... 

Sinon, les voyages qui m'ont le plus marqué? La Bolivie et le Pérou, suivi par l'Indonésie. Tout ça à voir sur mon site.


----------



## woulf (21 Décembre 2004)

New York, définitivement 
San Diego aussi, mais bon je suis de parti pris, j'adore la Californie du sud :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Décembre 2004)

Extrémadure _(voir d'où étaient issus les conquistadors aide à mieux comprendre certaines choses... )_

 Andalousie _(voir d'où étaient partis les conquistadors aide à mieux comprendre certaines choses... ) _Plus sérieusement, cette région représente pour moi l'alliance entre le bon-vivre et l'intelligence. Penser que pendant 3 siècles, les 3 religions ont PLUS que cohabité, sans se taper sur la gueule.... et tout ceci au Xème siècle, laisse songuer, rêveur....

 Le Sénégal _(et plus précisemment la Casamance)_

 Le Mali _(un des peuples les plus gentil qu'il m'ait été donné de rencontrer)_

 Et pour finir, cerise sur le gateau, le Pérou _(terre de mes ancêtres)


_


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> New York, définitivement
> San Diego aussi, mais bon je suis de parti pris, j'adore la Californie du sud :love:


J'ai hésité à dire New York. 
Lorsque j'y suis allé j'ai été émerveillé par ce qui m'entourait. C'était énorme, on se croirait dans une production d'Hollywood! 
J'avais adoré mon arrivé en YMCA, dès l'entrée le réceptionniste était un très grand black super baraqué avec un walkman sur les oreilles à fond qui dansait le rap en meme temps qu'il prenait le nom des réservations. Ca faisait très cliché américain je trouvais 

Avec le temps j'ai des super souvenirs de New York, mais.. je pense que la fascination de la ville s'est largement atténué. Je serais dorénavant plutot attiré par le coté plus naturel du voyage.


----------



## alan.a (21 Décembre 2004)

MaamuT a dit:
			
		

> Ben la Nouvelle Calédonie c'est pas mal, tellement d'ailleurs que j'en suis toujours pas revenu et que je compte bien y rester



Effectivement, la Nouvelle-Calédonie est un sacré voyage, et à double titre, c'est un sacré déplacement géographique, mais c'est aussi un sacré voyage dans le temps !!!

Parlez à un caldoche pur beurre est hop, vous voilà transporté dans l'idéologie française de la fin du 19 eme, début 20 eme !!!
Lorsque j'ai emmené ma femme là bas pour rendre visite à ma famille maternelle installée sur le caillou depuis le début de la colonisation, ma femme n'en revenait pas !!! (je l'avais pourtant prévenue 200 000 fois).

C'est quelque chose à vivre.

En dehors de ça le pays est magnifique et d'une diversité prodigieuse.

Sinon Vanuatu, Nlle Zélande et Afrique australe.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2004)

Sans hésiter :

Le liban.

Superbe, dans tous les coins.

Bouffe agréable, gens sympas, Français bienvenus...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans hésiter :
> 
> Le liban.
> 
> ...


 Merde c'est vrai j'avais oublié le Liban! Vraiment un super voyage. En plus j'ai eu la chance d'y aller avec un ami Libanais et d'etre accueilli dans sa famille. Pour la découverte du pays, de ses habitants et de sa cuisine (un régal mais pensez a enmener votre ténia avec vous  ) on fait pas mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Pour être allé trois années de suite en Asie (Indonésie, Thailande et Malaisie), l'Indonésie fut sans aucun doute le plus magnifique voyage des 3 (richesse historique, plages paradisiaques et population super chaleureuse).
Un peu plus près de nous, la Grèce et plus particulièrement les Cyclades, représentent un voyage certe moins dépaysant mais malgré tout très sympatique.
De toute façon, pour moi, qq soit la destination, la préparation du voyage (choix de la destination, épluchage du Routard etc...) est un moment magnifique fait d'excitation et d'incertitudes, qui font tout le charme de ce genre de voyage.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Bon vent à tous.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


 J'en pense pareil


----------



## airbusA380 (21 Décembre 2004)

Salut!

J'ai eu la chance de rester plusieurs mois en polynésie (2 missions pour le boulot) et je doit reconnaitre avoie été schotché par quelques lagons magnifiques mais aussi deçu par quelques décharges sauvages (notamment a Bora), par contre l'acceuil était extraordinaire. Tout comme a Maurice ou je vais tout les ans avec ma petite famille (3 heures de décalage c'est trés supportable pour les bouts de chou). J'ai tendance à fuir les endroits style trou au biches et préferer riviére noire qui est plus local. Il y a aussi une ile extra que les français connaissent pas trés bien c'est Madére. L'atterissage sur Funchal vaut deja à lui tout seul le voyage!


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2004)

Wow... quand je lis tout ça je regrette pas d'avoir lancer ce thread.. 
ça fait rever tous ces voyages non?


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

va faire un tour là dessus. http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yves.dantec

pour ton choix, tout dépend de tes attentes, de ton budget (avec le même budget tu restes soit 3 jours au japon, soit un mois en indonésie), de ta manière de voyager.

pour un budget serré et l'arrache, l'Asie et le Proche et Moyen Orient imbattables.
En Asie du Sud Est, mon coup de coeur va à l'Indonésie, de très très loin, mais il faut éviter Bali à mon sens, et disposer de beaucoup de temps et d'énergie (hormi Java et Bali et Lombok, ça peut devenir extrême question transport et les distances sont colossales entre Sumatra et Irian Jaya).

Après, la Birmanie, mais bon, c'est pas joli joli ce qu'il s'y passe...le reste, c'est des sentiers très très très balisés et tu risques d'être décu si tu cherches l'aventure (sauf nord Laos, par exemple, ou certaines parties du Cambodge). L

Moyen Orient: Syrie, Liban, Turquie, que du bon, accueil incomparable, culture incroyable. Syrie et Liban sont des destinations faisables en un laps de temps pas trop long (2 semaines). Ce sont des terres chargées d'histoire...

Jordanie, bof.

Egypte, j'adore...mais j'y ai habité et cela change tout. Beaucoup y vont en charter et tours organisés et c'est à peu près l'enfer dans ces conditions.

Autre coup de coeur, mais il faut disposer de temps et surtout fuir les deux trois spots nouvelles frontières: Madagascar

L'Inde? bof, j'ai pas trop accroché, mais surtout par les discours des allumés d'occidentaux qui se la racontaient pas mal et parce que ça reste très difficile de rencontrer autre chose que des voyageurs....

Sinon, quoi d'autre...

En fait, c'est moyen de cataloguer les pays comme ça, c'est pas très malin de ma part.

Une seule chose: faut partir, se laisser tenter par l'inconnu et NE PAS OUVRIR le putain de guide du routard.


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans hésiter :
> 
> Le liban.
> 
> ...


 
 100 % d'accord et quand tu as la chance d'avoir des amis libanais alors là c'est régime obligatoire Avant de partir car l'hospitalité libanaise n'est pas un vain mot, 

 sinon la syrie, c'est assez top

 enfin l'indonésie (un petit faible pour lambok) et de ces jours les célèbes...


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> sinon la syrie, c'est assez top
> 
> enfin l'indonésie (un petit faible pour lambok) et de ces jours les célèbes...


dans mes bras.

Syrie,  

le top en indonésie:
nature=sumatra/iran jaya. Réserves naturelles fantastiques et faune asiatique et océanie (la ligne wallace passe en plein milieu)
plongée: iles banda dans les moluques/nord célébes et est bornéo. Le reste (Bali, Lombok) est mauvais 
paysages: parmi les plus beaux paysages tropicaux avec ses 400 volcans, ses rizières en terrasses.
culture: partout!!! islam et boudhisme java-bali lombok, animime un peu partout, les hommes fleurs des iles matawai, les toraja aux celebes, les papous qui vivent dans les arbres en irian jaya, les dayak à bornéo, ngada à flores
accueil: les clichés collent sur l'indonésie, mais c'est probablement un des pays les plus tolérants qui soit, malgré certains heurts sanglants liés à d'autres rivalités.

J'arrête là, mais si le paradis existe, c'est dans les iles toggian et iles banda


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

airbusA380 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi une ile extra que les français connaissent pas trés bien c'est Madére. L'atterissage sur Funchal vaut deja à lui tout seul le voyage!


  Absolument. Cest un voyage tres sympa et dépaysant pas tres loin de chez nous. Malheureusement j'ai pas eu beaucoup de chance question météo  
  Et pour l'atterissage  c'est sur que c'est impressionnant:












 La moitié de la piste est sur pilotis. La voici lors des travaux d'agrandissement:


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

en fait, en y réflechissant plus longuement, je me dis que finalement j'ai aimé la plupart des endroits où je suis allé:love:, et encore  plus les endroits où j'ai eu un sentiment de

- ne pas trop survoler ou aller trop vite (je suis pas naïf non plus, il y a une quantité de pays qu'on ne fait qu'effleurer). Ceci passe par des déplacements et un programme pas trop ambitieux, des moments creux pour se poser et penser, et essayer de rapidement se débarasser des clichés qu'on a dans la tête (et surtout ne pas vouloir voir à tout prix ce à que l'on a envie de voir);

- que je reviendrais et que ce n'est pas mon unique passage;

- de commencer à comprendre ce qu'il se passe réellement dans le pays (je parle pas des commentaires culturels à deux balles des guides). Rien n'est rose nulle part.

Et pour tout cela, il n'y a pas de mystère, il faut du temps, beaucoup de temps; de la tenacité pour pouvoir atteindre des endroits pas possibles, du flegme pour supporter des pépins ou des galères, de l'humilité par ne pas tout voir avec un prisme européen, du recul parce que les cocotiers, c'est bien gentils, mais c'est pas souvent des endroits de paradis pour ceux qui habitent...
J'ai toujours bien aimé me laisser guider par l'impro, ce qui est aujourd'hui assez simple dans beaucoup d'endroits, et on est le plus souvent en terrain finalement assez balisé malgré les apparences.
Et tout ça, c'est valable partout, que ce soit des pays carte postale ou des endroits difficiles.

Et surtout, ne pas tomber dans une espèce de vision consumériste du voyage avec une vision débile de rapport qualité prix, ou aller vers une surenchère (dans laquelle j'ai failli tomber ) en collectionnant les destinations comme des médailles.


----------



## touba (21 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans hésiter :
> 
> Le liban.
> 
> ...


le père de ma mère est de Beyrouth...

je connais pas le Liban mais si Sonny dit que c'est bien alors...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

Bali, sans hésitation.   :love:


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Et celui ci


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Juillet 2005)

*Un vieux thread que j'avais ouvert en hiver l'année dernière.. qu'on peut actualiser avec une version été *
*Vous allez ou vous cet été.. ou vous iriez où si vous pouviez?*


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *Un vieux thread que j'avais ouvert en hiver l'année dernière.. qu'on peut actualiser avec une version été *
> *Vous allez ou vous cet été.. ou vous iriez où si vous pouviez?*



Aujourd'hui, là si je pouvais ? Santorin


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi je redis LE QUEBEC (cf. ce thread http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104505&highlight=quebec) bon c'est sûr t'y vas pas pour les plages
> 
> Mais les paysages, les villes et les gens sont à découvrir et re-



Oui, oui et oui, je confirme  mais comme j'en viens et que DW demandait où on partirait, là, j'ai penché pour un endroit encore inconnu (des fois qu'en fait ce soit Jean Pierre Foucault ou La valise RTL, ou je ne sais quel truc....)


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'aimerais trop aller à Memphis en aout (cette année ou une autre) pour visiter Graceland, la maison d'Elvis pour l'anniversaire de sa mort..


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Juillet 2005)

*Bon nan c'est vrai que comme dit comme ça, ça fait pas top   :rose: *
*...mais pour quelqu'un qui aime Elvis c'est un beau voyage car y'a plein d'évenements prévu, genre concerts et tout..*


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *Bon nan c'est vrai que comme dit comme ça, ça fait pas top   :rose: *
> *...mais pour quelqu'un qui aime Elvis c'est un beau voyage car y'a plein d'évenements prévu, genre concerts et tout..*



Ah c'est sûr que pour un fan, c'est pas un voyage, c'est un pélérinage 

Et puis y'a pas de quoi avoir honte, comme disait l'aut': ce n'est pas sale !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *Un vieux thread que j'avais ouvert en hiver l'année dernière.. qu'on peut actualiser avec une version été *
> *Vous allez ou vous cet été.. ou vous iriez où si vous pouviez?*



Cet été (en juin) je suis allé en Corse. Ca fait plusieurs fois que j'y vais et c'est toujours aussi beau. En plus en juin le maquis est encore bien vers avec plein de petites fleurs. Mais maintenant il vaut mieux attendre septembre pour y aller y aura moins de monde qu'en juillet/aout.
Si non au départ je voulais aller au Spitzberg mais pour diverses raisons ca sera pour une prochaine fois...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juillet 2005)

moi je vote et je dis la Chine...

Shanghai bien sur, mais c'est encore mieux si on prend le temps d'aller faire un tour en "campagne"...
j'ai du en revenir contraint et force, mais si j'avais pu... j'y serais encore...


----------



## r0rk4l (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour ma part, ce serait, le Japon, Dubai, la Jordanie, New-York, le Mexique, et l'Indonésie... Houlà ca fait beaucoup  chaque fois que fois que je vois des photos de ces lieux, pays, je reste rêveur...


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2005)

La Suisse évidemment  :love:

Ses montres, son chocolat, son Cervin, etc... etc... 
En plus c'est une destination exotique... pour les Indiens !


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse évidemment  :love:
> Ses montres, son chocolat, son Cervin, etc... etc...
> En plus c'est une destination exotique... pour les Indiens !


Le fin du fin quand on est en Suisse est d'apprécier la Suisse.

Molgw vous conseille son pays, il a raison ! (un modo a toujours raison !!!)

Pourquoi ne pas aller chacun dans son propre pays ?

Ou alors partir ailleurs loin, loin, loin et...  rester là-bas où tout est tellement mieux...


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2005)

Non, mais la Suisse est le meilleur pays qui existe, parce que je suis Suisse. CQFD. 

En plus, c'est un sacré dépaisement la Suisse, tu verras. Ici les gens sont petits, les rues sont propres, les gens portent des bretelles et des fois ils jouent du cor des Alpes. Il y a des horloges partout, et des trains dans la montagne aussi. C'est suuupper . Et puis tu pourras peut-être voir WebO, "attraction" à ne pas manquer  Ou alors supermoquette, toujours facile à trouver, tu vas à la Riponne à Lausanne et tu suis les canettes vides, c'est une sorte de petit poucet alcoolique


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Juillet 2005)

POur moi, BERLIN... J'ai vraiment croché sur cette ville. Déja la mentalité. Les gens sont ouverts, font la fete...

Plein de choses à voir, historiquement parlant et aussi culturellement. De plus, on peut faire la fete n'importe quand. On peux prendre le metro à n importe quelle heure sans se sentir, pas en insecurité, mais disons sans etre mal à l'aise avec des groupes de jeunes, etc... 

Si jamais sur mon site il y a deux trois photos...

A voir, Alexplatzt, Brandbugertor, unter den linden, Postdamerplatzt, kud'amm, etc....


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais la Suisse est le meilleur pays qui existe, parce que je suis Suisse. CQFD.
> 
> En plus, c'est un sacré dépaisement la Suisse, tu verras. Ici les gens sont petits, les rues sont propres, les gens portent des bretelles et des fois ils jouent du cor des Alpes. Il y a des horloges partout, et des trains dans la montagne aussi. C'est suuupper . Et puis tu pourras peut-être voir WebO, "attraction" à ne pas manquer  Ou alors supermoquette, toujours facile à trouver, tu vas à la Riponne à Lausanne et tu suis les canettes vides, c'est une sorte de petit poucet alcoolique


Quel beau pays en effet.

Ah ! Rencontrer Supercanette en suivant les moquettes vides, c'est attirant !


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Juillet 2005)

Moi qui vit à Come en Italie, je connais principalement le Ticino, le canton de Tessin (c'est comme ça en Français non?), avec Lugano, Locarno etc.. vuq que c'est à coté de chez moi. 
Je sais pas si c'est bien représentatif du reste de la Suisse.. par contre  
C'est pas mal, ça fait un peu Heidi, le dessin animé


----------



## FANREM (26 Juillet 2005)

Je suis Fab sur un point : Bali en N°1. J'ai encore des souvenirs extraordinaires, alors que j'y suis allé vers le milieu des années 70.

Autrement, 

l'Ouest américain avec Yellowstone, et tous les parcs qui se présentent au touriste, avec une mention particuière pour Bryce Canyon, ou le Lake Powell avec ses falaises rouges... A faire absolument en bateau. La route 17 miles drive qui longe la côte, les villes de Jackson (rodéos fabuleux), Cody (ville de Buffalo Bill) sont aussi de grands moments, sans oublier San Francisco

Le Canada est aussi une destination absolument remarquable que ce soit par la beauté de ses sites naturels, ou l'amabilité extraordinaire de ses habitants. Spectacle permanent des chutes du Niagara jusqu'à Tadoussac avec son hotel aux toits rouges absolument sublime, et je ne vous parle même pas de la beauté des canadiennes 

Pour finir, une mention aussi speciale pour les Seychelles qui représentent une certaine idée du paradis sur terre, surtout si vous avez le privilege de pouvoir changer d'ile (attention : prix élevés).


----------



## fwedo (26 Juillet 2005)

personne n'a testé l'Alaska ?
un peu loin, mais un voyage incroyable....

évidement, faut aimer la nature....(et les ours...et la neige si on y va pas en été...)

sinon, l'irlande...classique, mais quelle lumière.....


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

La CORSE... la plus proche des iles lointaines... :love:


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> l'Ouest américain avec Yellowstone, et tous les parcs qui se présentent au touriste, avec une mention particuière pour Bryce Canyon, ou le Lake Powell avec ses falaises rouges... A faire absolument en bateau. La route 17 miles drive qui longe la côte, les villes de Jackson (rodéos fabuleux), Cody (ville de Buffalo Bill) sont aussi de grands moments, sans oublier San Francisco



Le parc de Yosemite (à moins de 2h de San Francisco) vaut aussi le détour


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Juillet 2005)

Je confirme pour y avoir été... SUPERBE !!!


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La CORSE... la plus proche des iles lointaines... :love:



En voila une idée qu'elle est bonne 

Tu peux partir en France aussi c'est quand même le plus beau pays du monde (aprés la corse)


----------



## FANREM (26 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Le parc de Yosemite (à moins de 2h de San Francisco) vaut aussi le détour



Je l'ai fait aussi, mais Yellowstone est beaucoup plus beau que Yosemite


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2005)

Tous les voyages suggérés dans les posts précédents nécessitent une consommation cumulée de kérosène atteignant les... Aïe ! Combien de mètres-cubes ?
 
Un écolo va certainement nous donner une estimation fiable.
 
On peut même s'attendre à ce qu'il nous propose de faire les voyages à pieds pour économiser... épargner... etc


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tous les voyages suggérés dans les posts précédents nécessitent une consommation cumulée de kérosène atteignant les... Aïe ! Combien de mètres-cubes ?
> 
> Un écolo va certainement nous donner une estimation fiable.
> 
> On peut même s'attendre à ce qu'il nous propose de faire les voyages à pieds pour économiser... épargner... etc


 
c'est clair que c'est truc de fou  :affraid: (un petit tour sur le site de l'ademe permet de comprendre l'impact...)


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

Visitez le Liban.


----------



## Ulyxes (26 Juillet 2005)

Visité beaucoup de pays, deux m'ont vraiement marqué :

Un critère parmi d'autres :  j'aurais aimé prolonger, contrairement à d'autres où je faisais "ouf" en repartant  

- Islande : en autocar tout-terrain et en camping ; il faut aimer les déserts aussi, mais les paysages sont extraordinaires, l'histoire aussi. Y aller en Juillet, question température : environ 20°; en individuel prévoir au moins deux 4X4 ou mieux trois, sauf si vous vous vous contentez d'en faire le tout en longeant la côte, et encore pas partout, il y a des portions de côtes totalement désertes, sutout dans le sud

- Egypte : en individuel bien sur, en voyage organisé vous passez à côté de tout et ne voyez pas la vie des égyptiens. De préférence avec un guide égyptien. En dehors des lieux très toutistiques, peu parlent autre chose que l'arabe et il ne faut pas commetrre d'impair.
En Décembre, en y allant de bonne heure, vous êtes SEULS dans les sites.

Il faut accepter un certain inconfort, aimer l'histoire antique, les temples (être seuls au fond d'un temple ou d'un dédale de souterrain, sans guide et sans touristes, quel bonheur (il ne faut pas avoir peur du noir ni des fantômes  une amie qui était avec moi m'a obligée à ressortir de l'un deux : peur de la bête qui pourrait sortir d'un sarcophage, zut :-(

Voili, voilu
Détails sur demande,
Salut


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

Personnellement je vous conseille de visiter l'Australie 

Ce pays est vraiment magnifique !!! j'y ai vecu pendant une periode de 4 ans et c'est vraiment avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme que je vous le conseille 

Pays de forts contrastes aussi bien au niveau du climat que des paysages. Du nord tout aussi chaud qu'humide jusqu'au sud plus frais et continentallement verdoyant. Les cotes Est, longue plage descendant jusqu'au Sud, un peu plus dans le pays la montagne, pour finir par un coeur de desert rouge.

La diversite culturelle, le climat tropical, subtropical, les magnifiques plages et la Grande Barriere de Corail... De Uluru a Canberra... De Sydney a Alice Spring... rien a redire, l'Australie est vraiment un pays de reve :love:


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Il faut accepter un certain inconfort, aimer l'histoire antique, les temples (être seuls au fond d'un temple ou d'un dédale de souterrain, sans guide et sans touristes, quel bonheur (il ne faut pas avoir peur du noir ni des fantômes  une amie qui était avec moi m'a obligée à ressortir de l'un deux : peur de la bête qui pourrait sortir d'un sarcophage, zut :-(



pas de problème d'inconfort par rapport à d'autres destinations comparables, et non, l'Egypte, c'est pas que des temples, bien plus à offrir que cela


----------



## Ulyxes (26 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème d'inconfort par rapport à d'autres destinations comparables, et non, l'Egypte, c'est pas que des temples, bien plus à offrir que cela



Bien sur qu'il n'y a pas que des temples, mais je ne voulais pas faire une énumération style guide de voyage.

Quant à l'inconfort, tout dépend où vous logez ; j'aurais du préciser que nous allions pas dans les grans hôtels internationaux ...  dans ces conditions il ne faut pas s'attendre au même mode de vie


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Quant à l'inconfort, tout dépend où vous logez ; j'aurais du préciser que nous allions pas dans les grans hôtels internationaux ...  dans ces conditions il ne faut pas s'attendre au même mode de vie



comme partout, quoi...


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Décembre 2005)

*On relance le sujet?*


----------



## reineman (19 Décembre 2005)

j'vous conseille tous d'aller en irak!


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'vous conseille tous d'aller en irak!


 
Si tu n'argumentes pas, je ne pense pas que tes propos aient un grand intéret malheureusement.. Malgré le fait que l'Irak est certainement un superbe pays que j'adorerais connaitre autrement que par son actualité


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Je vous conseille le 93 : 
 
pour :
- sa basilique Saint-Denis (là où l'abbée Suger expérimenta pour la première fois en Europe l'arc dit "gothique" ramené d'Orient), 
- ses grands parcs urbains contemporains : La Courneuve, parc de la Saussaie à Villepinte
- son festival de Jazz "Banllieues Bleues" qui se tient chaque année vers Mars
- le musée de l'aviation au Bourget
- le Marché aux Puces de Saint-Ouen


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Décembre 2005)

Allez cette fois, je vous dit Istanbul... Formidable ville, et culturellement tres tres interessante. A voir les diverses mosquees, le reservoir d'eau sous la ville, le palais des anciens ottomans, Galatasaray, Taxim, Besiktas, etc... 

Si aimer le sport aller voir un match de foot, c'est tout simplement ENROME (bon en evitant de faire comme moi, le suisse, qui se retrouve en plein milieu des supporters turcs pendant Turquie-Suisse  )

Sinon la bouffe, un regal... et surtout l'hospitalité...


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux repartir au Japon  :rateau:


Y aller tout simplement me suffirait déjà   :rateau:


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi, je dirais La Réunion. 
Mayotte pour le lagon
L'île de La Digue aux Seychelles


----------

